# Si se fotografiaba ya lo interior de nuestro cuerpo



## sonero9

Dear members, Is this sentence correct?

If already he photographed the interior of our body,
suddenly the man could well prove to visibly discover nature
and origin of the soul.

Si se fotografiaba ya lo interior de nuestro cuerpo, 
bien podía pronto el hombre llegar a descubrir visiblemente la naturaleza 
y origen del alma.


----------



## Drake15

La primera parte, yo la diría así:
"If one/If the man could already photograph the inside of the human body..."

No estoy seguro de cómo decir lo restante, así que mejor esperar a un nativo. 

Edit: Creo que también podría ser "If one was already able to photograph..."


----------



## SevenDays

Una opción

If it were already possible to photograph the inside of the human body,
man might very well come to visibly discover the nature and origin of the soul


----------



## sonero9

Tomo noto. Gracias.


----------



## jilar

_The interior of our body was (already) photographed._
Dicho literalmente en español como: 
_(Ya) el interior de nuestro cuerpo era fotografiado._ 

Lo cual expresamos de forma más común, en español, con la estructura de tu frase original: 
_(Ya) se fotografiaba el interior de nuestro cuerpo._


----------



## chileno

Don't forget the "if"...


----------



## analect

I like SevenDays's translation. You could also say something more like:

"If the interior of the body were ever photographed, we might soon discover..."

I think that's neither better nor worse than SevenDays's translation.


----------



## chileno

analect said:


> I like SevenDays's translation. You could also say something more like:
> 
> "If the interior of the body were ever photographed, we might soon discover..."
> 
> I think that's neither better nor worse than SevenDays's translation.




The OP  states that it was already being done


----------



## analect

chileno said:


> The OP  states that it was already being done



No se si entiendo que quiere decir. OP = Original Poster? Se trata de el hecho que no traducí la palabra "ya"? Es que, he notado que se usa esta palabra mucho mas frecuentemente en español que en ingles, y aun en situaciones en que no tendría sentido usar "already" o "now" en inglés, por ejemplo, "Ya hablaremos." En realidad, frecuentemente me pregunto como traducirla y cuando usarla. En la oración que estamos discutiendo acá, me parece que "already" sonaría un poco raro, y no entiendo cual funciona tiene en la lógica de la oración, es decir que información o cual matiz añada la palabra "ya" a la oración? 

En la traducción de SevenDays, el "already" confunde, en una manera bastante sutil, el tiempo de la oración: si decimos "If it were already possible..." parece que estamos hablando sobre una condición potencial en el presente, es decir "if it _*were*_ already possible _*now*_...." En este caso, parece que debemos decir "man might very well _*have come*_ to visibly understand..." o "man might very well _*be coming*_ to visibly understand...." "Man might very well _*come*_..." parece hablar sobre el futuro. En español la oración usa el imperfecto, y la verdad es que no estoy claro por que, pero la lógica de la oración y la discusión en este hilo me hizo pensar que trata de una posibilidad en el futuro. De verdad, no es muy claro.

Si alguien puede explicar la lógica o función de "ya" y del tiempo imperfecto en esta oración, me interesaría mucho.


----------



## analect

But I see that in fact you are saying that it is a present (or past?) condition. But then I really do not understand the logic. Why is the second clause also in the imperfect? Is it a counter-factual condition (as SevenDays translated it)? If so, why is there not a subjunctive mood in the protasis? Is it instead a condition the truth of which the speaker does not know? Is the speaker arguing that coming to understand the nature & origin of the human soul is something that may already have happened in the past or be happening now? I take back any attempt at translating this sentence: I'm completely confused.


----------



## jilar

Ahí tenemos el texto al completo, obviamente está aludiendo a los rayos X.

Vamos a considerar la frase básica y olvidarnos del SI/if y del YA/already. En mi primera intervención ya elimino ese SI (no es que me lo olvidara, chileno  ) y añado el YA como opcional, para que el creador del hilo se fijara en lo básico, lo esencial de la frase y su verdadero sentido.

Yo no veo correcta la traducción de SevenDays porque él dice:

(If) it were (already) possible to photograph ...

Eso para mí en español lo diríamos "si fuera posible fotografiar", usando sunjuntivo.
Es decir, que cuando decimos la frase de ese modo, con subjuntivo, el hecho de fotografiar todavía no es una posibilidad. En fin, una frase condicional básica, que luego en inglés él remata usando _might_.

Pero el texto real lo que dice es que esa fotografía ya ERA posible, por lo tanto estamos ante algo que ya sucede.

It was possible to photograph ...

El YA sirve sólo para hacer énfasis en que es algo en tiempo pasado.
*ya.*

(Del lat. _iam_).

* 1.* adv. t. Denota el tiempo pasado. _Ya hemos hablado de esto más de una vez._

Aunque lo eliminemos el sentido es el mismo. Por ello es opcional, claro que muy frecuente emplearlo en español.

Si era posible fotografiar el cuerpo humano (desde finales de 1895 lo es), entonces, quizá podíamos/podríamos descubrir muchas cosas (algo probable en el futuro, descubrir, en base a algo que ya es posible hacer, las fotos con rayos X mostrando nuestros huesos).

Cuando se descubrió la utilidad de los rayos X, muchos científicos y religiosos pensaron que, en el futuro, sería posible descubrir o encontrar el "alma" de las personas.
Hoy, aunque llevamos más de 100 años usando tales rayos, todavía no se encontró/fotografió tal "alma", espíritu o como lo queramos llamar.


----------



## chileno

OK, esta es mi versión.

Si se fotografiaba ya lo interior de nuestro cuerpo = if the interior of our bodies were already being photographed...

Something wrong or not understandable in English, besides some using was instead of were?


----------



## analect

chileno said:


> OK, esta es mi versión.
> Si se fotografiaba ya lo interior de nuestro cuerpo = if the interior of our bodies were already being photographed...



Tecnicamente, "interior" es un sustantivo singular, así que si usas "were" estas usando el subjuntivo, pero éste tiene el mismo problema que destacó jilar en la traducción de SevenDays: implica una condición en contra de la realidad, que se necesitaría el imperfecto subjuntivo en español también.

Como jilar a destacado (como jilar destaca a menudo, y debo aprender la lección), el contexto es esencial a entender el sentido de la oración. Esta oración viene de los pensamientos de un personaje de una historia contado en el pasado. Se revela los pensamientos por medio de lo que se llama "indirect statements" en ingles (no se como se llámalos en español), así que el personaje está pensando sobre sucesos en su mismo tiempo, pero los verbos toman el tiempo imperfecto, por que el tiempo en cual esta haciendo esos pensamientos es el pasado. Ahora creo que puedo ofrecer una traducción:

"If the interior of the human body could already be photographed, man might soon come to visually discover the nature and origin of the spirit."
or
"If it was already possible to photograph the interior of the human body..."
or
"If the interior of the human body was already being photographed..."

Dos notas: 
(1) La traducción de SevenDays seria correcta si él hubiera usado "it was" en vez de "it were", así formando el imperfecto indicativo en vez del imperfecto subjuntivo. Además, ahora que entiendo el contexto, creo que "soon" es mejor que "well", porque esto destaca mejor la idea que este descubrimiento es algo que el pensador esta esperando con entusiasmo como resuelta de la nueva tecnología del rayo X.
(2) Hay gente que cree que en ingles no se debe formar "split infinitives," i.e. poner una palabra entre el "to" y el verbo en el infinitivo. Hay gente también que cree que ésta es una regla arbitraria, y si Shakespeare hubiera escrito "to be or to not be" en vez de "to be or not to be", no tendríamos esta regla ahora. No me importa mucho a mi, pero si queremos evitar el "split infinitive," podríamos escribir "...to discover by visual means..." en vez de "to visually discover." El primer tiene el valor de ser un poco mas claro, pero el secundo tiene el valor de ser un poco mas corto.


----------



## jilar

Exacto analect, veo que ahora lo entiendes.

Veía que te confundías y de ahí mis aclaraciones.
Básicamente es como ver la diferencia entre:
(Si) esto pasa*b*a. [En este hilo estamos ante este caso. Aquí el SI es opcional, quiero decir que "esto pasaba", sin más, tiene pleno sentido]
Y: 
Si esto pasa*r*a. [Aquí el SI es obligatorio, "esto pasara", sin más palabras, no tiene sentido]

Podríamos decir que:
(Si) esto pasó = (If) this happened.
(Si) esto pasaba = (If) this used to happen.
Si esto pasara / pudiera pasar= If this were able to happen.

Por cierto, escribes "como jilar a destacado". Es con H "ha destacado" al igual que usas el verbo _to have_ para decirlo en inglés (_jilar has emphasised_), el cual lleva la H.
A, es _to_ 
Es un fallo que lo veo más en hispanohablantes que en angloparlantes, ya que tenéis la ventaja de que en vuestro caso esa H suena, no es muda como la nuestra.


----------



## analect

jilar said:


> Por cierto, escribes "como jilar a destacado". Es con H "ha destacado" al igual que usas el verbo _to have_ para decirlo en inglés (_jilar has emphasised_), el cual lleva la H.



Si, claro. Era un error de descuidado, nada mas. Pero, como siempre, gracias por corregirlo.

Sigo bien lo que dices sobre el estatus opcional de SI, pero me parece que es posible decir <<si esto pasaba/pasó>> en un contexto donde el SI no es opcional: si no sabemos por seguro si algo ha pasado. Por ejemplo: <<Si Juan perdió el tren, probablemente regresó a su casa.>>


----------



## chileno

Anaclet:

You are right. It isn't the subjunctive.

All over again.

Si se fotografiaba ya lo/el interior de nuestro cuerpo = if the interior of our bodies *was* already being photographed...

Is there something wrong or not understandable in English?

That's what's being said in Spanish/castellano.


----------



## jilar

analect said:


> ...
> Sigo bien lo que dices sobre el estatus opcional de SI, pero me parece que es posible decir <<si esto pasaba/pasó>> en un contexto donde el SI no es opcional: *si no sabemos por seguro si algo ha pasado*. Por ejemplo: <<Si Juan perdió el tren, probablemente regresó a su casa.>>



Exacto, pero no estamos en ese caso según la frase original del tema. En tu frase de ejemplo bien puedes decir:
Si Juan perdió el tren ...
Si Juan pierde el tren ...
Si Juan perdiera el tren ...

Estás proponiendo una condición (al usar SI), la cual no sabes realmente si sucede o no.(en el tiempo que prefieras, pasado o presente, y usando el subjuntivo para ese sentido del futuro)

En el caso de la frase original, SABEMOS con CERTEZA que las fotos del interior del cuerpo SON POSIBLES HACERLAS.
Por lo tanto:
Si se fotografiaba/fotografía ...
Nunca lo diremos como:
Si se fotografiara ...

No lo sé explicar con lenguaje técnico, pero la frase del hilo es el mismo caso que esta situación:
Juan tiene un barco (desde hace muchos años lo tiene, así también podremos hablar en pasado), pero lo tiene amarrado en el puerto, vive en él, pero no navega con él (el uso principal de un barco, podríamos decir, ¿cierto?)
Y alguien dice sobre Juan y su barco:
-Si *tiene/tenía un barco**, bien podía navegar con él.

Eso es como decir:
*Tiene/tenía un barco**, ¿cómo es que no navega(ba) con él?
(Observa que no preciso ningún SI antes de *** para emitir el mismo sentido a la frase)

La estructura de la frase original es básicamente esto:
Si X, bien podía/puede/podrá ser Y.
Siendo X un hecho, y no algo que suponemos o simplemente planteas (eso lo haces en tu caso del ejemplo de "si Juan perdió el tren, ..." )

Ese BIEN equivale a TAMBIÉN. Así que en inglés podéis rematar la frase con "too", o el corresponiente "also".

A ver si lo explico con una frase en inglés y sus posibles significados:
1. I had a ship.
Si leemos eso, sin más palabras, tiene sentido y equivale en español a: tenía/tuve un barco. NO HAY DUDA, existe un barco, y era/fue mío.

Ahora si lees:
2. If I had a ship.
Si antes, en el caso 1, "I had a ship" equivale a "tenía/tuve un barco" podemos hasta cierto punto entenderlo ahora como (si + tuve/tenía un barco), pero lo más normal es que de algún modo rematemos la frase, es decir, debe haber algo más para que "if I had a ship" tenga sentido.
O sea, que estamos ante algo que debemos entender como:
If I had a ship, *... what else?*

Dependiendo de cómo acabemos la frase, es decir, ¿qué será ese "what else" ?, podemos ver que "if I had a ship" puede tener dos significados:
2.1 If I had a ship, I would sail. (Si tuviera un barco, navegaría) ¿Tienes o tenías un barco? NO, no lo tienes. Es una frase para plantear una posibilidad (uso de SI) de algo que podría ser (empleo de subjuntivo: tuviera) Originalmente, del latín, deberíamos usar el futuro de subjuntivo en estas estructuras: tuviere
En este tipo de frase, lo que yo llamé anteriormente en alguna respuesta como "condicional básica", el IF es obligatorio, irá siempre esta estructura inseparable "IF + verbo en pasado" (el cual equivale en español al uso del subjuntivo "tuviera"), y se remata la frase usando WOULD ("navegaría", el condicional básico, por así decirlo)

2.2 If I have a ship, I can also sail. ¿Tienes o no un barco? Sí, lo tienes. En el caso de la frase original así lo debemos de entender (se fotografiaban y se fotografían YA/a día de hoy).
Esa frase la puedes decir: I have a ship, so I can sail.
Para transmitir el mismo mensaje podemos eliminar el IF y decir la frase de otra manera menos ambigua.
En mi ejemplo en este caso uso el presente (I have), por simplificar. En el caso de la frase original, en el primer tramo usa el pasado (porque ya se fotografiaba cuando la persona dice eso), y en el segundo tramo manifiesta algo que él espera como algo posible, en el futuro porque, de momento, eso (encontrar el alma) aún no es posible. Pero la podía haber expresado igualmente así:
Si se *fotografía* (presente) el interior de nuestro cuerpo, bien puede/podrá, en el futuro, verse el alma (eso espero)


----------



## jilar

Relee la explicación que SevenDays te aportó en otro tema
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/si-hiciera-haría-falta.3047369/#post-15402873
Básicamente el uso de SI/IF, se puede emplear en muchos tipos de frases, según la estructura de cada frase va a tener una utilidad o sentido ese SI/IF.
En unas estructuras será obligatorio, porque esas estructuras son inseparables (caso al que él llama "true" conditional sentence, y yo llamo, vulgarmente, condicional básico). 
En otros casos, como la estructura de este tema, es _opcional_, mejor dicho, prescidible o sustituible por otra palabra para al final entender lo mismo, porque no son estructuras inseparables.
Tenía/tengo dinero, entonces podía/puedo/podré comprar comida = Si tengo/tenía dinero, bien puedo/podía/podría comprar comida = Cuando tenía/tengo* dinero, podía/puedo comprar comida = Al tener dinero, podía/puedo/podré comprar comida = Teniendo dinero, podía/puedo/podré/podría comprar comida. (¿Tengo o tenía dinero? Sí. Es un HECHO que tengo dinero. Así, bien/también *puedo comprar comida*, cuando sea, ahora o en el futuro, siempre que mantenga esa condición "tener dinero")

*Observa que en la versión usando CUANDO, omití la versión en futuro, en el caso de hablar del futuro emplearíamos el subjuntivo, "cuando TENGA".
Pero si decimos "cuando tenga dinero"  es porque realmente aún NO lo tenemos, así que no entendemos lo mismo que diciendo "cuando tenía/tengo dinero" (donde SÍ tengo dinero), o la versión con "si" cuando realmente lo tengo "(si) tenía/tengo dinero, bien podía/puedo/podría comprar comida". ES AQUÍ ESE "si" OPCIONAL, añadirlo o no.

Si (yo) tenía dinero, (yo) compraría comida  (Esto es imposible entenderlo, no tiene lógica alguna, por eso no se dice)

Si tuviera dinero, compraría/podría comprar  comida  (Perfectamente se entiende, If I had money, I'd buy food) Es esto lo que yo llamo una estructura de condicional básico. El "si" es obligatorio, tenemos que añadirlo, sí o sí. (¿Tengo dinero? NO, no tengo dinero, por lo tanto "tener dinero" no es un HECHO. Así, de momento, NO puedo comprar comida.)


----------



## analect

chileno said:


> Anaclet:
> 
> You are right. It isn't the subjunctive.
> 
> All over again.
> 
> Si se fotografiaba ya lo/el interior de nuestro cuerpo = if the interior of our bodies *was* already being photographed...
> 
> Is there something wrong or not understandable in English?
> 
> That's what's being said in Spanish/castellano.



No hay ningún problema con tu traducción: la gramática es correcta y el sentido es claro. Sugerí las opciones con "of the human body" por que, para mi, este frase captura mejor el tono gótico, dramático, y viejo del cuento original, y el carácter obsesionado y ambicioso del personaje. Pero, bueno, si prefieres algo mas literal, el tuyo es bueno. Estoy acuerdo con Walter Benjamin que la traducción de obras literarias también son obras literarias.


----------



## analect

@jilar. Si, claro. De verdad, aprecio su explicaciones, pero como dije antes, seguí bien lo que dijiste sobre el SI opcional. Solo estaba diciendo que es posible tener oraciones con SI en el pasado, donde el SI no es opcional. Pero en el ejemplo que empezó este hilo, estamos de acuerdo, el SI es opcional. Disculpa si creí la impresión de confusión por dar eso ejemplo de un SI que es obligatorio.

Pero bueno, parece que hay algún punto sutil que puedo aclarar (aunque tal vez los moderadores van a decirme que el siguiente es afuera del tópico del hilo). Si entendí tu post correctamente, dijiste que en inglés se usa la misma forma del verbo en ingles para los dos escenarios:
Si tuviera un barco, navegaría = "If I had a ship, I would sail" (SI obligatorio)
Si tenias un barco, debías navegarlo = "If you had a ship, you shoud have sailed it" (SI opcional)

Pero aunque los dos verbos parecen idéntico (had y had), en realidad representan dos formas diferentes: el pasado indicativo y el pasado subjuntivo. Sabemos que son diferentes, porque no son idénticos en el verbo "to be":
If I *were* a cowboy, I'd know how to ride a horse. (SI obligatorio: pasado subjuntivo)
If he *was* a cowboy, how come he didn't know how to ride a horse? (SI opcional: pasado indicativo)

Pero "to be" es el único verbo en inglés que muestra una diferencia entre pasado indicativo y pasado subjuntivo.


----------



## chileno

analect said:


> No hay ningún problema con tu traducción: la gramática es correcta y el sentido es claro. Sugerí las opciones con "of the human body" por que, para mi, este frase captura mejor el tono gótico, dramático, y viejo del cuento original, y el carácter obsesionado y ambicioso del personaje. Pero, bueno, si prefieres algo mas literal, el tuyo es bueno. Estoy acuerdo con Walter Benjamin que la traducción de obras literarias también son obras literarias.



Ah, pero traducir algo es diferente a interpretarlo. No?

Puedes interpretar algo en general cualquier cosa de un idioma al mismo idioma, pero la traducción tiene que traducir casi literalmente, de otra forma estas interpretando, especialmente en una obra literaria.

Te atreverías a interpretar a Shakespeare, aduciendo que eso es lo que quiso decir con tu interpretación, o preferirías traducir sus escritos los más fidedigno posible y solo interpretar cuando no hay traducción literal posible que se entienda?

Pregunto porque es interesante por lo menos para mí.


----------



## analect

Sí, es un asunto muy interesante. Tengo una amiga que es una traductora literaria, y hemos hablado bastante en esta cuestiona. El problema es que los matices de sentido son diferentes en cada idioma, así que nunca es posible a capturar exactamente el sentido-- el tono, el ambiente, las implicaciones sutiles-- del original. Y muchas veces una traducción que diverge del literal captura estos matices de sentido mejor que una que traduce cada palabra literalmente al otro idioma, es decir en general la traducción literal no es la mas fiel. Es por eso que digo que una traducción es una obra literaria, y un traductor literario es un escritor, un artista. A mi amiga la traductora le gusta contar como, cuando García Márquez se murió mucha gente en Los Estados publicaron citas de Márquez en el internet-- en su muro de Facebook, etc.-- pero eran citas en inglés, así que, como mi amiga destaca, no eran las palabras de Márquez, sino las de Edith Grossman.

Espero que los moderadores no van a censurarme... pero donde esta el sitio apropiado para esta discusión?


----------



## jilar

analect said:


> @jilar. ... la misma forma del verbo en ingles para los dos escenarios:
> Si tuviera un barco, navegaría = "If I had a ship, I would sail" (SI obligatorio) CASO 1
> Si tenias un barco, debías navegarlo = "If you had a ship, you shoud have sailed it" (SI opcional) CASO 2
> 
> Pero aunque los dos verbos parecen idéntico (had y had), en realidad representan dos formas diferentes: el pasado indicativo y el pasado subjuntivo. Sabemos que son diferentes, porque no son idénticos en el verbo "to be":
> If I *were* a cowboy, I'd know how to ride a horse. (SI obligatorio: pasado subjuntivo) CASO 1
> If he *was* a cowboy, how come he didn't know how to ride a horse? (SI opcional: pasado indicativo) CASO 2
> 
> Pero "to be" es el único verbo en inglés que muestra una diferencia entre pasado indicativo y pasado subjuntivo.



Exacto, yo te explicaba todo eso a mi manera. Quiero decir que, en parte, al principio cuando preguntabas cómo entendíamos la frase original y por qué usábamos en una subjuntivo y en la otra no ... leyendo tus dudas yo interpretaba que estabas liándote por la ambigüedad que genera esta estructura o tipo de frase en inglés (caso 1 y caso 2), lo cual no pasa en español.

En inglés (excepto con el verbo to be, como bien has señalado) ante esto:

If I had a ship, ...

Mientras no podáis leer lo que sigue a ese enunciado (lo que iría donde los puntos suspensivos), es decir, lo que está tras las comas en las frases de antes (caso 1, caso 2) no sabréis a ciencia cierta en qué tipo de caso estáis. Hay ambigüedad porque puede interpretarse como pasado indicativo o subjuntivo.

En español no, no hay esa ambigüedad, con ningún verbo, porque son diferentes el indicativo y el subjuntivo.
Así, ante:
(Si) tenía un barco, ...  Sabemos que es el caso 2.
Si tuviera un barco, ...  Idem, caso 1.

En fin, hablando se entiende la gente


----------



## analect

Si. Es verdad. Los modos en español son mucho mas diferenciados. Tenemos la misma ambigüedad con el pluscuamperfecto: "If you had spent the money..." puede decir "si hubieras gastado el dinero..." o "si habías gastado el dinero...," dependente del contexto. Supongo que, hace tiempo, los modos en inglés eran mas diferenciados y que, con la evolución del idioma, perdieron sus rasgos distintos-- pero no se a ciencia cierta. Querría estudiar la historia mi idioma.

Que quiere decir "hablando se entiende la gente"?


----------



## jilar

Es una frase hecha, pero tiene el mismo sentido que lo que dice literalmente.
¿Qué hemos estado haciendo en este tema? Conversando/comunicándonos (hablando) de forma escrita.
Y al final eso ha servido para entendernos entre nosotros.
Antes de toda esta conversación (hablar) había algunas cosas que interpretábamos de diferente manera ... y no nos entendíamos.

Normalmente "hablando se entiende la gente" se dice cuando tras una discusión o un debate, en donde hay opiniones encontradas, al final las personas que han discutido llegan a un acuerdo común, y todos son amigos, por así decirlo. 
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/hablando-se-entiende-la-gente.216963/?hl=es


----------



## analect

Ha. I should have thought to check the forums for that phrase. Cool, yes. Hablando se entiende la gente. Gracias por la explicación.


----------

